

Ask HN: Customer Discovery Exercise – IoT Hardware Development Challenges? - gtknarf

I have a startup which we are gearing up to address some of the problems that IoT hardware (and software) developers may be facing. I am intentionally leaving this little vague because the whole exercise is to gather YOUR experience without leading to our &quot;hypothesis&quot; and not because we are trying to be secret about our startup (in fact, it&#x27;s public in the interweb already).<p>As part of the customer discovery exercise through our accelerator, we are looking for developers who have had experience with or are going through developing internet-connected embedded devices to share some information on one-on-one basis. I wanted to see if there are any kind souls who would be willing to spend about 15 minutes on a video chat or even on a phone call to answer some of our questions about your development process. I created a gmail account for you to directly message me for this: customer.discoveries@gmail.com. Please email me so we can set up a time.<p>Here are some of the questions we are looking to answer:<p><pre><code>  * Share your general development process from hardware to supporting infrastructure
  * Biggest challenges you&#x27;ve faced during your development process
  * Distribution of team and&#x2F;or workload between hardware design&#x2F;build&#x2F;test, embedded programming, and server design&#x2F;build&#x2F;test
  * What third-party tools or services you&#x27;ve used and why? Who made the ultimate decision (developer or team lead)?
  * If you had to do it again, what would you change?
</code></pre>
There are few more that I want to go into detail, so please please please let me know if you can help out as we are building our startup! Thanks!
======
gtknarf
nobody?

